# How to keep an APBT in a fence



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont know what to do! I have a privacy fence surrounding my backyard, and it just wont do. The planks are like chew toys for my pup. He will rip them off, chew a hole or just run right through it. I tried chicken wire along the bottom to discourage him from chewing......ha! He doesnt care. I didnt want to crate him while i am at work but its looking like i dont have a choice. I hate having neighbors. I wanted him to be able to run around and play with his buddy all day. I wont chain him. So are there any fence re-inforcement suggestions? If not then i will be crating him tonight. A lot of people say crating is the way to go, but when i look at their dogs they just look sad. But see chaining seems to be a better solution because at least he wont be cooped up all day. What would you guys do?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

It's best to crate him while you are at work or out running errands. You can leave toys in there with he/she so they won't get bored. Never leave your pitty unattended even as a pup. When you get home from work let he/she out and play with them. Let him get some good exercise. 

I crate my dogs while I am at work and when I get home I let them out and when we come back inside they play inside while I am cleaning (I crate while I mop the floor so they don't lick the cleaner off the the floor) or making dinner. Then they are crated overnight. The whole thing starts over the next day.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

Two words( Electric Fence), I have one that is used for Cattle , called and Energizer, my mix used to climb the chain link and after I put that electric fence up he wont get within 5 feet of the fence.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

the only problem i see with electronic fences is that it doesent keep other dogs or sometimes worse, other humans away from your pup. Since you already have the privacy fence i would say in this case the electronic fence would be your best bet. anything else you use, by the sounds of it, is going to need to be replaced over and over.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would recommend crating just because I don't let my dogs outside unattended. Things can happen to them , they can get stolen, or get loose and cause problems. This is just me tho.


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah getting loose into the neighbors yard has been my biggest problem. He's pretty upset. I cant leave him outside alone anymore I see that now, no matter what I put up. What about chaining him? Does anyone have any arguments against that? I'm thinking he wouldnt be able to get out anymore and it will let him be able to stretch his legs during the day. My dad had an electric fence when I was a kid. It looked like he used some sort of battery with a wire going from the posts stretched out across the fence. Is it that simple or am I looking at $$$$ in parts and $$$ for someone to set it up right?


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

like other people have already said is leaving your dog outside unattended in any way is not a good idea, i know in my neighborhood i would never leave my two pups out in the yard unattended not because i am afraid they will get out but someone will get in and steal them. APBT is the most stolen breed of dog they are extremely people friendly and are easy to turn a quick buck on whether it is through selling, breeding, or fighting. crating is not mean and dogs need boundaries, my dogs both get a lot of excercise and when it is time to go in the crate they know it is nap time or time to chew a toy


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok Im not trying to sound stubborn, just wanted to know what people thought about chaining. I never really thought about anyone trying to steal my dog, but I guess there are other hazards that could happen to them while I am not home. Anyway I will buy a crate today and start crate training. Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

Man guys, where do you guys live that theft is that bad. gezzes...j/k I understand your comments about having a dog stolen...I actually dont have that kind of problem where I live. As far as having other people get to the dog , if you have a privacy fence that should not be a problem. My Electric fence consists of a box that plugs in to a outlet, wire, and the isolaters and mounting brackets.....very easy to do. I dont think I have 100 bucks in my whole setup I purchased it all from Home Depot, and as far as other dogs getting in , my neighbors dog tried and the fence got him too, he wont even get close to it anymore. I know of people having their dogs chained and I dont see a problem with that either.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

never leave a APBT or pitbull type unteathered unsupervised, its just asking for trouble. i see nothing wrong witha good chain set up.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

brogers Man guys, where do you guys live that theft is that bad. gezzes...j/k I understand your comments about having a dog stolen...I actually dont have that kind of problem where I live. "

unfortunately here in Chicago it is a major problem i have met people who had people come up to them middle of the day and try to forcefully take a apbt pup and i have a friend whose dog was taken out of his backyard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have nothing against chaining. As long as it is not a for long periods of time. When Stack goes outside he has to be chained because he will jump the fence. So unless I take him out there on a leash I chain him. In California it is actually law that you can' chain your dog longer than an hour. Tho I feel that a few hours on a chain is fine. You also have to make sure to have a lengthy chain to allow spacious movement and make sure you have water at least out there. Make sure the water can't get dumped over by getting caught up on the chain. If you are in a colder area make sure he has housing to get in to to stay warm and if it is hot make sure he has shade. Of course you don't want to leave him outside chained if the weather is a drastic hot or cold.


----------



## KRogan30 (Oct 10, 2007)

How about a runner?! Hooks into one tree and goes to another tree stretching parallel to the ground with a running chain hanging from the line that allows the dog full roam of the yard depending on the wire length...We had one for my last dog and it seemed to work pretty efficently.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to say crate him. We started crating our puppy at 9 weeks old and he is now 5 months. I believe that is the safest thing to do. Becasue as with the other owner, if I leave my puppy outside alone it would be like leaving keys in a BMW.. it would be gone in minutes. So leaving him outside would not be a good idea. Also all it takes is one smaill incident with your neighbor and they are calling the pound to pick up your dog. So try the crate. I believe that is the best idea.


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I wont have a problem with anyone trying to steal him. Hes a BIG boy, and hes not human aggressive, but he doesnt let people he doesnt know just walk up in my backyard either. Its obviously a genuine concern for some though so I respect that. The Petco and Petsmart were closed last night when I got home so I Used some chain and swivel connectors and made him a run that wouldnt get wrapped up as he ran back and forth. I will see how he likes that. Its plenty long but he cant get to the fence. I dont understand, and I hope this doesnt get people upset, but I dont understand why some feel its better to have them in a crate for lengths of time, versus a chain. I am going to get a crate for him though. I guess I am just an old fashioned country boy who believes his dogs should be able to run around OUTSIDE. They are my family, I love them with all my heart, they just belong in a yard or better yet a field. But even then when it was time to go to bed I had a pen for them to stay in. That was back in the day, when there was still something you could call, the country, though...........


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you could just go to the hardware store and junk yard and make a good chain set up. just got to the junk yard and get a axle


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats pretty much what I did for now. I had some extra chain from working on my truck and I put some swivel connectors on the ends. He doesnt seem to mind, until I get a crate.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

brogers said:


> Two words( Electric Fence), I have one that is used for Cattle , called and Energizer, my mix used to climb the chain link and after I put that electric fence up he wont get within 5 feet of the fence.


i agree ^^^^^ buddy went through 5!! fences, including chicken wire and the post that attaches to the fence. he's starting on the 6th and if he get's through that, he's getting neutered. you can go with the electric fence and still have the privacy. get some stakes, and post the wire at the bottom of the fence and run that to the probe box. you dont need a chain link fence for this and youll still have your privacy.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i wish i could allow my dogs to be out in the yard all day coastie i agree that dogs are our family and if i had more land or didn't live in the city they would be out in the yard way more but unfortunately we cannot leave them out there unattended, i would worry too much. crating is the only practical solution for us because i don't want to risk a fight between my two dogs while we are away and it keeps the younger one from chewing up the house.


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

BullPunk77 said:


> i wish i could allow my dogs to be out in the yard all day coastie i agree that dogs are our family and if i had more land or didn't live in the city they would be out in the yard way more but unfortunately we cannot leave them out there unattended, i would worry too much. crating is the only practical solution for us because i don't want to risk a fight between my two dogs while we are away and it keeps the younger one from chewing up the house.


That really sucks that you have to worry about some jerk off trying to steal one of your dogs.......the world we live in huh?......it is what it is though. i try my damndest to do what I can to give my dogs the best of our situation. When my next destination is determined by Uncle Sam then it gets a little frustrating. I want to settle down soon, get some land and start a rescue. With the knowledge Im getting from here and other places I hope to have a very successful rescue and give back to society well working sound minded pits.


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

italianwjt said:


> i agree ^^^^^ buddy went through 5!! fences, including chicken wire and the post that attaches to the fence. he's starting on the 6th and if he get's through that, he's getting neutered. you can go with the electric fence and still have the privacy. get some stakes, and post the wire at the bottom of the fence and run that to the probe box. you dont need a chain link fence for this and youll still have your privacy.


Hey what part of Houston are you in? Im off of Barker Cypress and W. Little York.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

COASTIEPIT said:


> Hey what part of Houston are you in? Im off of Barker Cypress and W. Little York.


louetta / kuykendahl


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

italianwjt said:


> i agree ^^^^^ buddy went through 5!! fences, including chicken wire and the post that attaches to the fence. he's starting on the 6th and if he get's through that, he's getting neutered. you can go with the electric fence and still have the privacy. get some stakes, and post the wire at the bottom of the fence and run that to the probe box. you dont need a chain link fence for this and youll still have your privacy.


Just because your dog gets through fences shouldn't be your reasoning to Nueter. You should nueter to preserve the breed and save lives and also lengthen your pups life. You should never leave your APBT outside by himself... I learned my lesson a month back. It just leaves sooo many opportunities for bad things to happen.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

COASTIEPIT said:


> That really sucks that you have to worry about some jerk off trying to steal one of your dogs.......the world we live in huh?......it is what it is though. i try my damndest to do what I can to give my dogs the best of our situation. When my next destination is determined by Uncle Sam then it gets a little frustrating. I want to settle down soon, get some land and start a rescue. With the knowledge Im getting from here and other places I hope to have a very successful rescue and give back to society well working sound minded pits.


Happens around here too. My neighbor had one and it wa stolen out of teh back yard. Then he got another from the same litter and that happen to be Butch the one I rescued becasue he wasn't being feed and was tied to a table jsut by a leash. Go figure.

That is why I never leave my dogs outside alone!!!. No execptions. I don't care how cold it gets or if it's 2 in the morning I stay out there with them.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Just because your dog gets through fences shouldn't be your reasoning to Nueter. You should nueter to preserve the breed and save lives and also lengthen your pups life. You should never leave your APBT outside by himself... I learned my lesson a month back. It just leaves sooo many opportunities for bad things to happen.


Buddy is an outside dog, always has been. I rescued him, and how he lives is better than the alternative might have been. I take VERY good care of my dogs, they are like most people, a member of the family. He does not do well with birds. I have over $7,000 worth of birds and will not jeprodize their lives, to keep him inside. Buddy does excellent in the back yard, and his "dog house" far exceeded most. He sleeps on a temperpedic bed and is well taken care of. As far a his balls are concerned, they will remain with him, until i see otherwise. he is not aggressive and has never been agressive towards anything accept small game. Niko on the otherhand is an inside dog, he has been raised with the birds and brought around dogs, cats, rabbits, birds, and ferrets. The moment that niko is aggressive towards any of the above, the current situation will change, but for right now, everything is great. Thanks for your concern.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

italianwjt said:


> Buddy is an outside dog, always has been. I rescued him, and how he lives is better than the alternative might have been. I take VERY good care of my dogs, they are like most people, a member of the family. He does not do well with birds. I have over $7,000 worth of birds and will not jeprodize their lives, to keep him inside. Buddy does excellent in the back yard, and his "dog house" far exceeded most. He sleeps on a temperpedic bed and is well taken care of. As far a his balls are concerned, they will remain with him, until i see otherwise. he is not aggressive and has never been agressive towards anything accept small game. Niko on the otherhand is an inside dog, he has been raised with the birds and brought around dogs, cats, rabbits, birds, and ferrets. The moment that niko is aggressive towards any of the above, the current situation will change, but for right now, everything is great. Thanks for your concern.:thumbsup:


I never second guessed the treatment of your pups! You can tell that they are both very content in the way things are in your home! It was just a genuine concern especially just getting Buddy back and all. I understand about the birds lol it wouldn't be a good idea for my dogs to be around them... all the funny noises would probably make them too curious. I'm glad you're not going make the decision whether or not to nueter based on getting out of the fence! Yeah, we live in the sticks our dogs looooove it when bunnies get in the yard... bunnies don't make it, but the dogs seem satisfied. lol.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

NEELA said:


> I never second guessed the treatment of your pups! You can tell that they are both very content in the way things are in your home! It was just a genuine concern especially just getting Buddy back and all. I understand about the birds lol it wouldn't be a good idea for my dogs to be around them... all the funny noises would probably make them too curious. I'm glad you're not going make the decision whether or not to nueter based on getting out of the fence! Yeah, we live in the sticks our dogs looooove it when bunnies get in the yard... bunnies don't make it, but the dogs seem satisfied. lol.


I said that because, Titan (gf dog) kept getting out of the gate(2 acres) and wanting to mate. well she got him fixed, and he's never wanted to leave the house again. totally took the urge away.


----------



## COASTIEPIT (Sep 28, 2007)

*Heres an update*

I got the crates and started the training........well my oldest is doing great, he goes right to the back door and I let him out he does his thing and comes right back inside. The youngest doesnt seem to mind just going in his crate, or on the couch, or anywhere else for that matter. I put him in a crate where there is enough room for him to lay down and get comfortable but not to go in the corner and do his business. So what now? Hes 5 months and doesnt go into his crate until 10 pm and is let out first thing in the morning so shouldnt he be able to hold it? if you said crate them then please come back and give me more advice


----------

